# Paph. philippinense var. laevigatum



## Marc (Jul 17, 2011)

This plant is showing it's flower allready for some time, but this week the last one opened, allthough the last flower hasn't dveloped fully yet I decided to make pictures of it today as the first flower was allready degrading.

The first flower wasn't the best anyway because it's a lot smaller compared to the other flowers and as soon as it showed that it wasn't as good I moved the plant to another spot with the hope that it would have a possitive impact on the flower quality / size.







This photo shows the best flower, allthough the pattern on the dorsal isn't as nice as I wished it would I apreciate the colours and the form of the sepals.

The other flowers aren't as curled / twisted, I again blaim culture for this:











Here's a close up of the stami






It was a good thing that I made the photo's today, as I put the plant back in it's place in the living room the first flower fell of.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice  If its not good enough for you, pass it to me..


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 17, 2011)

Very healthy looking plant! Beautiful.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 17, 2011)

Wonderful long petals. If this is the first bloom, it can only get better.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 17, 2011)

The colour is very nice and I bet it is better on the next blooming. :drool::drool:


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 18, 2011)

very nice growing Marc, I like it a lot!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 18, 2011)

Wonderful plant and flowers!!!


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Nice  If its not good enough for you, pass it to me..



I don't think that my parents will apreciate it if I would start handing out a gift they gave me to other orchid enthousiasts.



SlipperFan said:


> Wonderful long petals. If this is the first bloom, it can only get better.



I'll meassure them this evening, I was surprised by the length as well.


----------



## emydura (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice Marc. The first flower is incredibly different. Both in terms of size and height from the growth. The other flowers are magnificent.

David


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2011)

looks good. Your parents might not mind if you traded for something you like better!


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Wonderful long petals. If this is the first bloom, it can only get better.



I meassured them and the longest are 16.5cm's 



emydura said:


> Very nice Marc. The first flower is incredibly different. Both in terms of size and height from the growth. The other flowers are magnificent.
> 
> David



I started out with the plant on the windowsill of a north facing window, and allthough I moved the plant to the southern section of the living room before the flower opened the impact was noticeable. For the rest of the time the plant stayed close to south facing windows without getting any direct light and the flower developed quite nicely.



NYEric said:


> looks good. Your parents might not mind if you traded for something you like better!



Still not planning on getting rid of it.


----------



## Marco (Jul 18, 2011)

one of my favs. thanks for the photo. when i start picking up again this is one of the three im getting.....


----------



## Justin (Jul 18, 2011)

nice long spike on a compact plant--keep it!


----------



## McPaph (Jul 18, 2011)

Really nice petals. nice tall spike. Looks great.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 18, 2011)

Really a fine example of a philie but how confident are you on the variety laevigatum?


----------



## emydura (Jul 18, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Really a fine example of a philie but how confident are on the variety laevigatum?



I was wondering that myself.

David


----------



## Marc (Jul 19, 2011)

It was labelled that way by the nursery were it came from.


----------



## Marc (Jul 19, 2011)

Added linky:

http://shop.orchideen-lucke.de/natu...m-p-1645.html?SESS=m2kv3m136rpl8u5q7lpg6q0fq4


----------



## emydura (Jul 19, 2011)

Marc said:


> Added linky:
> 
> http://shop.orchideen-lucke.de/natu...m-p-1645.html?SESS=m2kv3m136rpl8u5q7lpg6q0fq4



Yes, that is what I expect a laevigatum to look like. It doesn't look like yours though. Yours looks more like roebellinii. In the end they are all phillipinense.

David


----------



## Marc (Jul 19, 2011)

emydura said:


> Yes, that is what I expect a laevigatum to look like. It doesn't look like yours though. Yours looks more like roebellinii. In the end they are all phillipinense.
> 
> David



I'll probably visit the nursery this weekend as they are celebrating their 100 year aniversary this weekend. I'll exchange thoughts with the breeder if he isn't to buisy during the celebrations.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 19, 2011)

Marc said:


> I'll probably visit the nursery this weekend as they are celebrating their 100 year aniversary this weekend. I'll exchange thoughts with the breeder if he isn't to buisy during the celebrations.



Maybe during your visit the owner will have more of the laevigatums blooming and you will see the variation. Does your plant list parents on the tag? Its a mute point but I suspect its not bred from the pure strain of laevigatums. Like David said "They're all philippinense'"
Nothing I've said takes from it's beauty! Very "intuned" parents you have!


----------



## polyantha (Jul 20, 2011)

It is very interesting that there are so many different clones of P. philippinense. But there are groups which originally came from the same area. This one has very broad leafs and compact growth, but huge inflorescence with flowers that have untypically rounded pouches.

Compare it with this one: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21108&highlight=philippinense

And here is another one of this type: http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=706260&highlight=philippinense


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2011)

I spoke to the owned of the nursery that supplied this plant and he was also aware of the issue. He was told that the plants originated from the same seed capsule but he agreed that some plants didn't really show traits that point in the direction of laevigatum.

He was allready sorting out the plants that he still had. Still I'm happy with the plant I have and I prefer this forum over the form of a pure laevigatum.


----------



## polyantha (Jul 28, 2011)

You can read a lot about philippinense, but at the end, you only know that you don't know. P. philippinense, var. philippinense, var. roebbelenii, var. laevigatum, var. palawense, var. album, var. semi-album, roebbelenii var. album, laevigatum var. album, the newest: var. compactum...

IMHO this showes that the species has many variations in growth, size, colour and origin and that it is nearly impossible to put everything in order.
Examples:
Long petals = roebbelenii, well, but what size are "long petals"?
How does a "true" laevigatum look like and how can you identify a plant that is not laevigatum?

I could live with the normal philippinense and the variety album. I think that for line breeding it is very disturbing that some people just name their plants var. roebbelenii, just because the petals are longer (and it sounds better). Wouldn't it be easier to say: this is a good example for philippinense and this one is not my thing?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 30, 2011)

This is probably an extreme example of laevigatum but here is John's
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=386&highlight=laevigatum
When species or maybe a better way of putting it, close cousins are crossed/mixed you get a mess that can never be straighten out.


----------



## chrismende (Jul 31, 2011)

I was wondering about that - looks more like a roebellenii to me.


----------



## eggshells (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow Marc, I really like your Philippinense. This is my next favorite paph next to Sanderianum. I was reading this thread and comparing the leaves of your laevigatum to mine and it seems somewhat different. 

I will post a picture for comparison.







This was labeled Philippinense var. Laevigatum. As you can see the leaves are skinny. I think the longest leaves is about 40cm give or take.


----------



## Roth (Jul 31, 2011)

John mini plant is the true horticultural 'laevigatum'. They are always clumpy, extremely tiny plants. The palawanense have narrow leaves, bigger, and bleached out flowers with not very twisted, short petals. robeeliniii has narrow leaves, heavily twisted petals that can be very long.

The best very big philippinense are exceedingly rare in cultivation, they come from Sabah ( there are a few pictures in Cribb's Slipper Orchids of Borneo), many flowers, wide leaves, very long petals dark and wide, superb shape. I happen to have a few of those, but now they are not available anymore. The 'philippinense Sabah' sold everywhere are just plain philippinense. The real Sabah plants were sold far too expensive, so nearly no one bought at the time they were available (100MYR/30USD per growth, compared to rothschildianum at 8MYR/2US a growth).

Many seed grown plants are crosses between various forms and various colonies. When ordering philippinense from Philippines, they always put several colonies together in the box, including laevigatum types, roebbelenii, etc... for the last 30 years.


----------



## poozcard (Jul 31, 2011)

This is what i have.
Really want to know what should i call the plant?

var.laevigatum? or var.palawanense?


----------



## poozcard (Jul 31, 2011)




----------

